# We lost a brother today....



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Rafael Serrano, Bucking the Odds pro staffer and avid predator hunter was killed today from an "Accidental discharge" while out coyote hunting. I am not familiar with the entire story yet but this young guy left behind a wife and children and I am hurting for them right now.

Prayers to his family during this tragic time. I cannot even imagine.

Rafael is shown here... second from the left.


----------



## oneshotcowboy (Mar 4, 2010)

what a very sad day


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's tragic. My sympathies to his family.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Very sad. My heart and prayers go out to the family.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*RAFAEL SERRANO [RSC]--WAS A FINE YOUNG MAN And fine family man----he also taught hunter Ed------he was a Mod at BTO and active on the forum hunting contest---Don't have the full story But He will be sorly missed------Prayers sent to His Family---RIP Friend------------sb*


----------



## singlesix (May 13, 2010)

* Terrible *


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

That's terrible my thoughts and prayers go out to his family.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

A very sad day, my thoughts go out to his family.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Very sad day indeed. Prayers to his family and extended family and friends.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Prayer's also sent from the frozen north.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Thats very sad! Prayers for his family!


----------



## smncoyotes (Jan 8, 2012)

Very sad to hear thoughts and prayer to his family


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sad indeed, hard to imagine--but it shows even professionals are subject to accidents. I hope all will take from this to be extra careful and remember your families depend on you.


----------



## "JJ" (Aug 6, 2011)

Truley a loss to the world! Rafael was simply a great guy!
He was instrumental in promoting the sport of predator hunting in Wyoming and a very active part of the Bucking the Odds team. Not to mention he was a great family man!

I'm thinking God must have a predator hunt contest coming up cause he called home one of the best!

My thoughts and prayers go out to his wife and kids!
God bless the Serrano family!


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

What makes it even more sad, Its my understanding his wife and little boy was with him on a hunt when this accrued!


----------



## Taxidermy (Jan 25, 2012)

I hate hearing such horrible news...Thought and prayers for his family and friends from Kentucky


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thoughts and prayers from Va. as well!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The Bucking the Odds boys are collecting money for the family if anyone is interested in making a small donation. Here is the link:

http://buckingtheodds.com/news/rafael-serrano-will-be-missed/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

truely a sad and very tragic day for the family and menbers of his hunting family. my prayers go out to the family.


----------

